# Sallies & Ripostes



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Surely we've all experienced mid-Pacific/mid-Atlantic the age old 'Any Geordies aboard ? on passing vessels- with various replies - I can only remember 'Drown em' polite version. 

'The water in the Wear's better than the beer down here - actually with Watneys red barrel on offer in London -they were quite right !

Any others?


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Robert M Hughes said:


> 'The water in the Wear's better than the beer down here - actually with Watneys red barrel on offer in London -they were quite right !
> 
> Any others?


We often used the quote of "Give 'em what they deserve. Give 'em Watneys!" to anyone who did anything really stupid.


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember sailing with a 3/O whose morse reading on the Aldis was 'ropey'...

When called by any ship he'd send the lookout to get me and flash "???" to stall for time...

On a memorable occasion I arrived on the bridge wing to be met by the glare of a 20inch carbon light from "HMS.....
A yeoman of signals, with maybe 20 years experience, clearly didn't take kindly to being told by a 'scabby tramper' that he couldn't send morse...


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

jaydeeare said:


> We often used the quote of "Give 'em what they deserve. Give 'em Watneys!" to anyone who did anything really stupid.


Watneys London lager, left our electrician looking very green.
I gave up after half a can. Chief Steward on a Borders tanker sold us a few cases in Gothenberg, the swine.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

jaydeeare said:


> We often used the quote of "Give 'em what they deserve. Give 'em Watneys!" to anyone who did anything really stupid.


Watneys London lager, left our electrician looking very green.
I gave up after half a can. Chief Steward on a Borders tanker sold us a few cases in Gothenburg, the swine.


----------



## peterh76-86 (Jan 13, 2012)

sailing through the English channel and putting a VHF call through North foreland Radio and just using the ships name 'Lord Kelvin' and getting a reply ' And what can we do for you this morning my lord'


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Robert #1
the question,'any Geordies aboard', in my time was answered by ,'No, we've just been fumigated'. Or alternatively,'No, we're all white'. I must point out that this was in the 1960's and the second quote was tongue in cheek though I have heard it spoken. I sailed with many Geordies,I was on three Cairn Thompson ships and we had a Geordie/ Leith crew. Good lads all. And they know how to support a football team through , er thin and thin. Ronnie.


----------

